# Confusion over POAS test results



## StaggeringOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all, I hope you can give me some advice or thoughts...

I'm the DH to a lady a few days after her 2WW and she is understandably worrying herself crazy over her test results. We are now 15DP5DT and have had the following results over the last few days:

Monday pm bfn (tesco basic test)
Tuesday first thing bfp (clearblue digital with conception indicator)
Wednesday first thing bfp (ditto)
Thursday first thing bfp (ditto)
Thursday pm bfp (ditto)
Friday first thing bfp (ditto) - also had blood taken at the doctors for an hcg test
Saturday first thing bfp (ditto) - otd
Saturday pm bfn (Boots)
Sunday first thing bfp (clearblue digital again)

so...................

massive confusion here!!!!  is she or isn't she? we haven't told the clinic about yesterday's negative as following Friday's repeat test they were more than happy to say she was pregnant.

I've tried to read lots of info on the web about levels and tests but i admit I'm baffled though I think she may have low levels of hcg with a slow increment, which doesn't help DW at all as she is now getting locked into thinking there must be a problem or its failed.

any advide or thoughts?

thanks


----------



## kittycatt (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi staggering on,

What did the blood test at docs say?? - they are more reliable than home preg tests...did doc give you a reading of HCG from bloods on Friday? Our clinic says it should be a level of 75 or over for a good indicator 14 days past egg collection / ovulation. If it is a lower reading, then it is still a bfp and the improtant thing is it rises (should double every 1-2days)...if it decreases then it usually indicates a chemical pregnancy / early mc...

poas tests measure the hcg in urine and some better tests (clear blue) can detect the smallest amounts and give you a bfp...some hpt's are less reliable (which is why you may get bfn on boots own tests etc) - bloods are the better test - if your gp didn't give you a level, ring and ask for it or ask for a repeat blood to check levels are rising...

I hope you get the bfp you need and you and dw hang on in there! 

Kit x x x  x x x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am not surprised you are confused, you have done a lot of tests!  Firstly I wouldnt do tests in the evening, as first morning urine is a lot more concentrated.  I got a BFN after my period was 5 days late once and I had used evening urine & I was pregnant.

I would say that she is pregnant, as most of the tests are BFP.

When do you get the HCG blood test results back?  These should reassure you if she has good levels.  Also perhaps see if the Dr can repeat then to check that they are doubling.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## StaggeringOn (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks for the replies... I did forget to say we're on DE so i don't know if that has an effect as well.....

we should get blood test results monday afternoom at the earliest....


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Staggering On 

I would also say its a BFN  i used some cheap tests for 99p and they all come out negative, until i brought the clearblue ones i got BFP 

my clinic reccommended i used either clearblue or first response  so I would effo say shes pregnant

it's probably because the other tests are the cheap and unreliable ones 

Congrats  x


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

The boots tests told me bfn when the clear blue and first response said I was pregnant at the same stage. I am now 20 weeks so I would never buy boots again!

The blood test will give you the best, most reliable results.

good luck!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Blood test will give you a definitive answer one way or the other - but if your wife insists on testing everyday - it should be the first wee of the day when levels are at their most concentrated.

My other advice would be stop doing any more tests...it's just adding even more stress and worry to what you've already been through.  Personally speaking I'd be confident on a positive... using donor eggs won't affect the outcome whatsoever.

Let us know how you get on.
Best wishes to you and your wife.
Sheila


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a Bfp with clear blue as it was picking up the blood in my wee.  I am bfn with all the other tests as bhcg is so low <5 therefore not a viable pregnancy. It's so confusing you can only get a true reading from blood test.


----------



## StaggeringOn (Jun 25, 2012)

A quick follow-up...

Not testing was not going to happen...

Monday morning 3am and we got a negative on a Clearblue... And an hCG blood test from Friday morning came back with a value of 22...  so assuming the blood test is accurate (no reason why it wouldn't be) then Clearblue must be a lot more sensitive than the 25 they claim given from what I've read that urine levels of hCG are usually lower than blood levels.

I think I'm even more confused but it looks most likely to have been a chemical pregnancy


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am really sorry to hear that.  The HCG level is very low.  

Good luck for next time.

X


----------

